
Choose boring technology - zerogvt
http://mcfunley.com/choose-boring-technology
======
zerogvt
Oldie but sort-of classic by now. TL;DR: use new shiny technologies in
moderation and rely on time tested ones that have proved themselves.

Specially loved the footnotes (chuckled at 2)

